# Reheating a Fatty



## john3198 (Dec 3, 2009)

Folks - I am thinking about doing a Fatty for a football tailgate. I'd like to smoke it the day before the game, since my smoker is not portable and we have to leave early for the game. I do have a portable gas grill with two burners we will take to the game. 

So I'm thinking that we can smoke it the day before. Wrap in foil in the fridge overnight and then heat it up on the cool side of the grill game morning - kinda like an oven. 

What do you'll think?


----------



## oneshot (Dec 3, 2009)

That should be fine. I reheat my fatties in the microwave with no problems.


----------



## morkdach (Dec 3, 2009)

no problem at all just warm it on the grill in foil,nuke it,fry it or even back in smoker


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes you can nuke them, fry them but the best way I have found to re-heat any smoked food is a pasta pot or steamer unit. Just place your pot with a steamer basket on the fire and boil away and it's re-heat and doesn't let the meat dry out any more in fact I think it adds moisture.


----------



## john3198 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas, folks. I like the steamer idea. Think I will try that.


----------



## chrisr (Dec 17, 2009)

Anyone have thoughts on reheating a fatty with eggs in it? I am putting together a breakfast fatty for my co-workes to enjoy tomorrow, and I am worried that the eggs will get rubbery after first being cooked on the stove, then in the smoker, then being reheated. Has anyone done this? If so, was it successful?


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 17, 2009)

I too like to use hot water to reheat things. For some reason it just seems to work better for me. If you dont have a pasta steamer like Marc suggested, take a foil pan or pie tin and set it above boiling water. The steam seems to be a gentler way to reheat


----------



## got14u (Dec 17, 2009)

If you have access to a oven just keep it in the aluminum foil and reheat on low maybe around 250 or so until hot.


----------

